# be calm around the pool.



## guitar92869 (May 13, 2013)

It's getting to be the time of year where the family is going to want to go swimming. 

We have a 4 year old male german shepherd who seems to freak out when people swim in the pool. He hears the splash and will bark and run up to the edge. He also runs around the edge pool if someone is doing laps, and he has gotten hurt in past years where we would just not swim. 

What we have been doing is having one person outside the pool with his leash while the rest of the family swims. He still cries and can't seem to relax but there has been improvement since last year.

My question is, is there a way to calm him down so he won't hurt himself and everyone can go swimming at once?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

has he ever gotten into the pool? i hope someone has some answers. maybe getting him in the pool will help.

I would like to get my 4 1/2 month old used to water. He cries as if someone is killing him when we give him a bath. We bought a kiddie pool but up to now he just drinks water out of it..lol


----------



## guitar92869 (May 13, 2013)

We have tried to get him into the pool quite a few of times over the years, following some of the suggestions posted on other threads. Him and the water aren't really meant to be ha.


----------

